# Black&White Challenge: stitch 360° pano in black & white



## gk fotografie (Jul 5, 2020)

Welcome!

This summer there will be a total of 3 special summer editions of the Black&White Challenge, each lasting approximately one month instead of 14 days.

This challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, it's all about learning to 'see, think and create' in black and white, not just randomly converting color photos. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate with as many photos as desired during each challenge.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 8, 2020)

Attempt #1.  Gravelly Point (the arrival end of runway 19 at DCA).  Too much detail too far away.  I need a simpler subject that is closer.


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 8, 2020)

I like it a lot, love the B&W, love that you documented a rural landscape.


----------



## Original katomi (Jul 10, 2020)

Post 2 nice pano
Post 4 for our edification can you point out errors, to be honest on the I pad I can not see joints and people  it in half 
These are the norm for me lol, that or the same person in every frame


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 10, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Post 4 for our edification can you point out errors, to be honest on the I pad I can not see joints and people it in half
> These are the norm for me lol, that or the same person in every frame



I used ICE.  There are about 20 images all in a single plane.  I did this fairly quickly and made only one pass with the camera on a monopod with a ball head.  I was actually down there experimenting with long lenses and the 2x teleconverter but thought I might capture this for the challenge.    Had I been more diligent I might have gotten a better result.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 10, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> I've been using Hugin



I will check it out.  Honestly, before I stitched this I looked at the source images and thought it was going to be a mess.  It did a better job than I expected.  I think it was 24mm on the full frame.  To get a better result I should have done it at 50mm and shot an upper and lower set.   But, we do this to learn.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 10, 2020)

I learned a thing.  This can not be done with a film camera, unless it is specifically made for a panoramic shot.  I searched all of the internet and could not find any info on a 35mm film pano shot.  Someone please chime in and tell me I am wrong.  I found one or two things on film double exposures.  *Sigh* Guess I have to get the digital out...

Edit* Wait, it can be done.  What was I thinking, it is no different than any other shot.  I think the coffee just kicked in.  Sorry about that...


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 10, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> I searched all of the internet and could not find any info on a 35mm film pano shot.



There may be a proper way to do it but when I shot film I would simply take overlapping shots and then overlay the prints on top of each other.  Very crude but with a 50mm lens it worked.


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 16, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> Welcome!
> _Theme #13: Create a 360° panorama in black and white. Try indoors and outdoors, preferably use a tripod, take a wide-angle lens and let the images overlap at least 1/3. _



Do you have to have a software program to do a stitched panorama? I only have the basic 'Photo' editing software that came w/ my iMac computer.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 16, 2020)

I use ICE which is free from Microsoft.   Just search the software store for ICE and Image Compositing Editor will come up.   Someone else here suggested Hugin.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 16, 2020)

I cheated and used an in camera feature   Cave temple in Thailand.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 18, 2020)

Waterfront harbour Rotterdam NL, the building with the tower and clock is the former headquarters of the HAL, Holland America Line (cruises), this quay is the arrival and departure point of cruise ships, in the foreground a small water taxi. I recently try to stitch 180° fisheye images to get a certain effect I've in mind, but still don't get the result I want.

View attachment 194635


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 18, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> Waterfront harbour Rotterdam NL, the building with the tower and clock is the former headquarters of the HAL, Holland America Line (cruises), this quay is the arrival and departure point of cruise ships, in the foreground a small water taxi. I recently try to stitch 180° fisheye images to get a certain effect I've in mind, but still don't get the result I want.
> 
> View attachment 194635



That's an amazing, mind bending effect.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 19, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> I cheated and used an in camera feature   Cave temple in Thailand.
> 
> View attachment 194557



I don't believe it's cheating, it's about the end result and not how or with what program it was achieved. It's a pity this pano cannot be viewed in an even larger size. Most likely, the shots were taken in a horizontal position, which creates too little space across the entire width at the bottom - see the wall to the right of the center, which is not completely on it. I think there is much more details to get in the light (slightly irradiated) parts, such as the Buddha images. I don't know which editing program you normally use, but with eg Ps or Paintshop you can easily get rid of the people in the foreground who have "cut off" limbs in this picture. Interesting shot, interesting temple, saw a program called "Thailand from above" a few weeks ago on Discovery channel, wow, what an absolutely amazing country!


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 21, 2020)

Well, this is what happened when I attempted to stitch a series of full circle images (Meike 6.5mm fisheye lens) with free software program AutoStitch, I thought it would be nice to show the result in this thread!

View attachment 194733


----------



## Space Face (Jul 21, 2020)

That's an interesting result.  Very abstract.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 21, 2020)

OK, panoramas are one of my things ... definitely doing this if the temps drop a little.


----------



## johngpt (Jul 21, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> Well, this is what happened when I attempted to stitch a series of full circle images (Meike 6.5mm fisheye lens) with free software program AutoStitch, I thought it would be nice to show the result in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 194733


This is outfreakinstanding!


----------

